
Ask HN: What remote jobs earn similar to Bay Area? - xivzgrev
I was reading a recent financial samurai post where the author says<p>When you can live in a 2,500 square foot single family home for less than $2,000 a month compared to paying $4,500 a month for a 1,000 square foot two bedroom apartment, while earning a similar amount, the pull to leave is strong.<p>But in my experience, the “similar amount” of wages hasn’t been true at all. In the Midwest I earned maybe 60%-70% of what I earned in the Bay Area.<p>Given COLA adjustments what jobs have you seen earn similar amounts to the Bay Area, outside of the Bay Area?<p>My guess is remote developers who work on contract basis. A friend of mine once worked with one who lived in Idaho and was probably making a killing.
======
charlesdm
I'm EU based, but there are some US states also have lower or no state taxes.
A lower salary might still mean you end up making more money.

Also, I know of a few EU developers who have worked for US companies but who
were paid a US level salary. Generally the best of both worlds.

